# wild camping database



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I think it must be me but I just cannot get into the wild camping database


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

grouch said:


> I think it must be me but I just cannot get into the wild camping database


I could not get in either, so it could be the system.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Dont know what time you tried but I have just got in. 4.15pm



Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Dont know what time you tried but I have just got in. 4.15pm
> 
> Motorhomer


Thanks Elizabeth,

I tried at 0800 this morning and it was no go. I've just tried again and it's OK. It was most likely me with the jet lag.

Don


----------

